# Where does "sourwood" honey come from?



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

*Sourwood Honey*

I live in Georgia west of Atlanta. Sourwood is found in the north part of Georgia in the mountainous regions here (maybe in other states also, but I know of Georiga). It comes from a tree- Sourwood tree and there is also Tulip Poplar in this region.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Western NC has alot of Sourwood too.

It's a tree...google it


----------



## NativeCraft (Mar 31, 2008)

I didn't know there was an actual Sourwood tree - I feel ignorant.
Thanks, guys.


----------



## beewhisper (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Hativecraft!
Sourwood should start to blooming here in a week or so. I hope to collect five or ten gallons of it. I would like to trade some for some Tuplo honey if anyone has any.
Beewhisper


----------



## dp (Jun 30, 2003)

The best place to make sourwood that I have seen is on Highway 441 between Dillsboro and Cherokee. Both sides of the highway loaded with sourwood trees.


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's a picture(s) of a sourwood tree on my property in Rabun County in north Georgia:

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k288/tillielin/DSC01490.jpg
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k288/tillielin/dsc01495-1.jpg
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k288/tillielin/DSC01496.jpg

It's a beautiful tree - called the lily of the valley tree because the blooms look like lily of the valley. 

I've seen it here in Atlanta as well. It's just ending its bloom here, although it will bloom in North Georgia through the middle of July.

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Definitely, WNC is the best place for sourwood honey -IF, either the rain doesn't wash up all the flowers.....OR the heat and the sun dry them up. The weather plays a big part in the sourwood flow. 

I remember a couple of years where we had soooo much rain in my area. 10 miles down the road, dry as can bee. WNC is one of those strange little areas where the weather can be totally different in the town over. Last year we were hearing how in some places in N Georgia, no sourwood to be found cause the heat got to it, and just over the border, best sourwood flow ever. 

Some of the reasons have to do with the altitude. In the small towns there can be a 10-15 degree difference. If its really really hot, this can make a world of difference. Both of my nearest towns has that difference in temperature...ever since they started developing the mountains.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I would like to BUY some [2008] sourwood honey and try it. You can PM for more information.


----------

